# Traveling



## KenpoTess (Dec 11, 2003)

Where have you traveled to? 

Where would you like to go if you could?


Are you the off the beaten path kinda person or do you prefer touristy type of traveling?


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 11, 2003)

My family used to drive everywhere for family vacations.  I've ridden through most states.  We drove to California, Montana, Colorado, Montana, Florida, Oklahoma, Maine, and into Canada to see Niagra Falls.   I can handle a 35 hour drive.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2003)

Two years ago my wife and I spent a week in the UK followed by a week walking tour in Tuscany, Italy.  An amazing tour, though our guide wasn't the greatest.  He thought Hannibal was a "pissed off Roman" (his words!) and thought the Roman approach to warfare was "going out with all your buddies to beat up the other army."  I asked him if he had heard of the terms centurion, legion, or maniple.  Oh well, he knew his wine. 

Besides that, most of my recent travel is limited to visiting neighboring states.  But in high school and college I did alot of international travelling, including working in different parts of Latin America for two month stints.

I'd like to visit the Galapagos Islands (Ecuador) and Iguazu Falls (Brazil/Paraguay/Argentina border).  While on the continent I'd like to see some of the historical Incan sites (Ecuador/Peru), they just found a new city near Machu Pichu.... 

I'd like to tour Scotland, the highlands look pretty amazing, I'd also like to see the Netherlands.

Ok, there is lots more, but that is where I'd like to start.

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

Our next big trip will be Alaska, making 50 States visited!

I'd like to visit France and Japan. My wife wants to visit New Zealand.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 11, 2003)

Ive been to New York State, Georgia, Colorodo, Vegas, L.A., San Fran, Ocho Rio's in Jamacia, Ohio, Minnesotta, Michigan, Wisconson...

Mostly around the U.S. Jamacia was the only place out of the US I have been.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2003)

I have lived from Maine to N.C. to Fla.. From Massachuetts to Calif and Hawaii and PR
I have been in every state east of the mississippi and half of those west of it. 
The only area of the US i have not lived in or visited is the north west.
Canada and Mexico  yep been there also


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 11, 2003)

Been to London twice. Once with the marching band, and once on my own, but staying with two girls i met online.
Driven across country with the 'rents to Bozeman, Montana for a paleontology camp out of Montana State Uni. -- which was really 13 miles outside of Chateu (Sho-toe), Montana. Been to that twice.
Driven with the family to Fla.

Always wanted to go to Australia, Germany, and/or Japan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Our next big trip will be Alaska, making 50 States visited!
> 
> I'd like to visit France and Japan. My wife wants to visit New Zealand. *



New Zealand is wonderful.

Auckland is beautiful, yet I recommend spending time in the south island. With in a two hour drive you can find Mount Cook the highest point in the southern hemisphere, and the Fox Glacier which you can see at or near sea level. Take a rain coat or buy for this area. Also the nice green rolling hills seen in LOrd of the Rings and the Tazman Sea.

Queenstown has some really good fishing if you are into this.


I have also seen Japan, NYgoya and Hammatsu and some small towns visiting by train.

I have also been to Germany / Switzerland / France and Italy, and enjoyed them all.

I have been to the Bahamas as well.

I have been to every state east of the Missisippi, and only Montana, Both Dakotas, Washington State, Idaho and Oregon, I need to see feet dry in teh contiguous 48. I have flown over them all and are beutiful from the air.

I still need to see Hawai'i and Alaska.

I have seen Ontarioa and Quebec, and hope to see more of Canada.

I have only seen northern Mexico 

And I always find to off beat path, where the average tourist should never be. I like to wonder in foreign countries.


----------



## OULobo (Dec 12, 2003)

Let's see, if it's in the US and east of the Mississippi then I've been there. West of the Miss., I've been to St. Louis and Dallas, TX. Made it to Andros Island in the Bahamas, Montreal, Niagara, Windsor and Toronto in Canada. I'm off to Equador this summer, hoping to do some diving near the Galapagos (jealous Blindside?), climb a couple volcanos and trek some deep jungle. It should be fun. I'm also in the middle of making decisions about a honeymoon. Options include Thailand, Carribean, Hawaii and Deep South Pacific. I would add the Philippines and Indonesia to the list, but the areas I would like to hit are a little unstable. I dream of travel, but I think for the most part I'm stuck up here in the rust and snow belt.


----------



## Chris from CT (Dec 15, 2003)

In 1995, one of the bands I was in toured northern Europe.  I had a great time in between the occasional arguments with band mates.  We were in Iceland, England, Scotland, Norway, Germany, Holland and Belgium.  We were going to Croatia, but that was when there was major trouble in the area so that part of the tour got canceled.  

Other than that, I've been to a few places in the states.   Usually I'm on vacation, but being the "martial arts junkie" I am, I usually find some great school to train at.  

A while ago I was in Barbados.  Oh, I enjoyed that!  I even got to train. Woo Hoo!  

Granted, I was sweating more water than Niagara Falls and practically experiencing heat stroke from the workout, but man, it was worth it at the time! 

Oh, and I now go to Korea to enjoy a fresh can of Whoop***.    Besides the beatings, it's absolutley beautful there.  That will be a yearly event.

Take care  :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Dec 15, 2003)

> I'm off to Equador this summer, hoping to do some diving near the Galapagos (jealous Blindside?),



YES!!!!  

I hope an iguana bites you on the butt!



Lamont


----------



## TheEdge883 (Dec 16, 2003)

I really haven't been anywhere interesting. California several times, I hit Vegas once a year for a vacation, Mexico every time we hit Cali. The only reason we go is to pick up a new shipment of drugs (no not those kind of drugs, the over the counter stuff, tagament, amoxocillin, stuff like that). Yeah I know it's not good, but the prices there rule. 
I am going to hit Italy or London this year for my yearly vacation though. I'm going to start hitting new places once a year.


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 16, 2003)

I constantly move through the provinces of Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick and Nova Scotia and I've been to P.E.I. a few times and was born in Newfoundland and travelled back there many times (though I haven't made it back to visit in like 6 years). When I was about 4 I went to British Columbia and Alberta but I'm moving to Alberta next summer so I'll be seeing that area again. Haven't done Saskatchewan, Manitoba or any of the 3 territories.

In the states I've been to New York and down the Eastern seaboard from Maine as far as D.C. 

Overseas I've been to England and Scotland, Greece, Hungary, Austria, Moldova and I've lived in Armenia and Ukraine for 2 months and 6 months respectively. This summer I'm headed to Kazakhstan for probably a month and I'm hoping to travel to China or Japan or something while I'm there. 

Oh, and I spent 6 hours in the airport in Paris, France. Does that count?

As for where I'd like to go? Well, China, Japan, Korea or places in that area and I'd really like to go back and visit Ukraine again. It's been like 8 years since I've been there. 

I love to travel. It's been a few years so I'm really excited to be going away again this summer.


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 16, 2003)

Almost every state except, Maine,NH,Vermont, and Kentucky.

Overseas.  Afghanistan, Iraq, Germany, Italy, England, Mexico, Fiji, Japan, Okinawa, Hong Kong, Thailand, Phillipenes, Puerto Rico, Bahamas, Eygpt, Saudi Arabia, Israel, Jordan, Turkey, Greece, Bosnia, Somalia, and Guam.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *New Zealand is wonderful.
> 
> Auckland is beautiful, yet I recommend spending time in the south island. With in a two hour drive you can find Mount Cook the highest point in the southern hemisphere, and the Fox Glacier which you can see at or near sea level. Take a rain coat or buy for this area. Also the nice green rolling hills seen in LOrd of the Rings and the Tazman Sea.
> ...



Ok, you're definitely a winner now!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> * Options include Thailand, Carribean, Hawaii and Deep South Pacific.  *



I'd recommend Western Samoa......as close as you can come to untouched natural beauty.  And the people are wonderful!


----------



## Shodan (Feb 12, 2004)

Just posted my states on the other, "where have you been?" link.  Been to 20 states- pretty solid from the west coast (including Alaska and Hawaii) over to the furthest East state being Tennessee.  This May, we will travel to Niagara Falls for our 5 year anniversary.......we have a 3 hour lay-over in Minnesota......so technically, I will pick up that state plus New York.

  In Canada (hubby is from there), I have been to B.C. and Alberta.  Would like to get to Nova Scotia some day.  Have also been down to Mexico (Tijuana, Cancun, Cozumel, Puerto Vallarta, Cuyutlan, Guadalajara, someplace in Michoachan, etc)

  Would also like to travel to Scotland, Ireland, Australia, New Zealand and someplace in the orient......undecided as of yet!!

  I tend to like to travel off the beaten path cuz you really get to see the culture that way and it is usually a bit more interesting than the tourist traps.


----------

